# Camargue red rice salad



## Ishbel (Jan 4, 2006)

I mentioned this rice salad on the thread about 'forbidden' rice.  I use this recipe a lot in the summer, particularly when I have some vegetarian friends over for lunch.

Taken from Delia Smith's 'How to Cook' book (not sure which number)

10 fl oz (275 ml) Camargue red rice
 7 oz (200 g) Feta cheese
 2 shallots, peeled and finely chopped 
2 oz (50 g) fresh rocket leaves, finely shredded
 3 spring onions, trimmed and finely chopped, including the green ends
 salt and freshly milled black pepper
 
*For the dressing*
1 small clove garlic, crushed
 1 level teaspoon grain mustard
 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
 salt and freshly milled black pepper
 
First put the rice in a  frying pan with a level teaspoon of salt, then pour in 1 pint (570 ml) boiling water, bring it back up to simmering point, then put a lid on and let it cook very gently for 40 minutes. After that, don't remove the lid, just turn the heat off and leave it for another 15 minutes to finish off.
 
Meanwhile, make the dressing by crushing the garlic and half a level teaspoon of salt in a pestle and mortar, then, when it becomes a purée, add the mustard and work that in, followed by the vinegar and some freshly milled black pepper. Now add the oil and, using a small whisk, whisk everything thoroughly to combine it. Then transfer the warm rice to a serving dish, pour the dressing over and mix thoroughly. Taste to check the seasoning and leave aside until cold. Then add the shallots, the rocket and the spring onions. Finally, just before serving, crumble the Feta cheese all over.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh YUM!

My DH will go nuts over this one! He *loves* Feta in any way I can find to prepare it and this sounds particularly good!

Thanks for sharing!

Alexa


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 7, 2006)

I love red rice.  I use it as an accompaniment to French dishes from the Camargue...  Nutty, tasty and quite different to Basmati.


----------

